# Bill Evans "How my heart sings" - Piano in blue



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

This lovely instrument has a tone much similar to the piano B. Evans used on his "second trio" recordings... it may be the same piano? Anyway I couldn't resist doing a quick and dirty mockup of Evans' How my heart sings. Beware, only the right hand solo line is pretty accurate, all the rest, including my lame attempt to mimick the style of Paul Motian and Israels is just played in realtime, so forgive me for that... Tape samples here, as they have more of the charachter of that recording, close and surround mics


www.robertosoggetti.com/BE-HowMyHeartSi ... InBlue.mp3


----------



## david robinson (Feb 20, 2012)

thank you rob, love this.
and i'm NOT talking about the sample piano.
u r great.
j.


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

thank you, David!


----------



## Erik (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done! Very nice atmosphere. Is there some more coming out now from your hand?
Some Funny Valentine or........

best,
Erik


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice playing Rob! May I post this on Facebook?


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice, Rob!


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

CineSamples @ 20th February 2012 said:


> Nice playing Rob! May I post this on Facebook?



of course you can! thanks!


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

Erik @ 20th February 2012 said:


> Well done! Very nice atmosphere. Is there some more coming out now from your hand?
> Some Funny Valentine or........
> 
> best,
> Erik



thank you Erik, this was a Bill Evans' solo that I transcribed, but I guess I can play many tunes like this... improvising on standards is my job after all. Probably not with Evans' quality though


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

doubleattack @ 20th February 2012 said:


> Very nice, Rob!



thanks a lot!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done sir! 

Once you get the new true mono update you will really love that. All we need to do is dub some pub noise, degrade the sound a bit and it will be like the Vangard.


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

mikebarry @ 20th February 2012 said:


> Well done sir!
> 
> Once you get the new true mono update you will really love that. All we need to do is dub some pub noise, degrade the sound a bit and it will be like the Vangard.



Mike, Thank you! great to hear a new true mono is coming...


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 20, 2012)

Rob @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> CineSamples @ 20th February 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice playing Rob! May I post this on Facebook?
> ...



Done!


----------



## wst3 (Feb 20, 2012)

just mind blowin...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic Rob! Really great playing, soulfulness! And that wonderful piano sound - I can't wait to get back to it every day! Thanks Cinesamples for continued inspiration.


----------



## maest (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to confess one thing (MB, forgive me for saying this) - I though the tape saturation was a little crunchy at times. But now that I hear it in context... AHHHH so nice - I had to listen to this demo several times, gorgeous Rob, truly nice... wow... so nice (listening for the 3rd time as I type this)....

+1 here

-M


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice Rob.
So cool to be able to get THAT sound!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 21, 2012)

sensational playing......

however - does anyone else hear something strange going on around C,D,E above middle C? Almost sounds like those notes are out of tune or something. I hear it every time he passes through them.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice playing Rob! I get sometimes that effect of crunchiness on some notes as well, but that may be the intention, and I mean that in a good way, if so, then it is successful.


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2012)

Ned, Sam, Patrick, Bigdog, Guy, thanks a lot! 
Sam, you did some magic with this instrument, it's a joy to play! Thank you Cinesamples!


----------



## paoling (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome Rob..! I'm so lucky to get the opportunity to study with such a great player and man...
I don't care less about the piano itself, since you could play this on a toy keyboard or a clavinet and you will be still able bring Bill's music among us.


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2012)

paoling @ 10th March 2012 said:


> Awesome Rob..! I'm so lucky to get the opportunity to study with such a great player and man...
> I don't care less about the piano itself, since you could play this on a toy keyboard or a clavinet and you will be still able bring Bill's music among us.



thank you Paolo, it's my privilege to have you as a student...


----------



## david robinson (Mar 10, 2012)

hi rob,
thank you so much for the initial post.
NOW.
go ahead........
please do stella, and love letters.
v. young is an unsung hero in hollywoodland.
anything you'll do will be great on these classics.
j.


----------

